# MSP height requirement



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Last week I was on my way to work on Rt. 2 and there was a car accident in Concord. A MSP cruiser was off with it. I thought the cruiser was empty when the door opened and out stepped the shorts trooper I have ever seen. I could not tell if it was a male or a female. I thought that the MSP had a manditor height requirement. CAN ANY ONE ANSWER THIS QUESTION.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Unless you saw an imposter, you answered your own question.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

sluggie371 said:


> Last week I was on my way to work on Rt. 2 and there was a car accident in Concord. A MSP cruiser was off with it. I thought the cruiser was empty when the door opened and out stepped the shorts trooper I have ever seen. I could not tell if it was a male or a female. I thought that the MSP had a manditor height requirement. CAN ANY ONE ANSWER THIS QUESTION.


Yes, there is. He must have stolen the cruiser. Call the nearest barracks and report it.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

I thought they had one of those charts at the civil service test that said "you must be this tall to ride this ride".


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That trooper was actually a Lepercaun...next time stop, remove his cover and rub his head for good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That trooper was actually a Lepercaun...next time stop, remove his *hat* and rub his head for good luck


Fixed it for you, JAP.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks Delta!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The minimum height is 6'6"...we're building a department of gigantic warriors.


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought there was a minimum IQ requirement for this webiste? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

billb said:


> I thought there was a minimum IQ requirement for this webiste? Can anyone help me?


As you'll soon learn, anyone with a pulse can post on this website.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> The minimum height is 6'6"...we're building a department of gigantic warriors.


LOL....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sluggie371 said:


> Last week I was on my way to work on Rt. 2 and there was a car accident in Concord. A MSP cruiser was off with it. I thought the cruiser was empty when the door opened and out stepped the shorts trooper I have ever seen. I could not tell if it was a male or a female. I thought that the MSP had a manditor height requirement. CAN ANY ONE ANSWER THIS QUESTION.


Don't let the height fool you. That guy is OUT OF CONTROL...

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49682

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49640

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49645

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49586

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48407


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

It was a perception thing when you looked too quickly. The trooper was actually 6'2" tall. But the guys on Rte #2 drive the biggest cruisers in the world.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> As you'll soon learn, anyone with a pulse can post on this website.[/quot
> 
> And many who don't seem to have one post too......lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> The minimum height is 6'6"...we're building a department of gigantic warriors.


You *were*......until your supply of steroids and HGH ran out thanks to all the attention brought on Clemens and crew.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Damn you Roger....without my juice I'm 6'5 with man boobs....Ive turned into the huge blond German lady from Deuce Bigelowwwww.....


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

lawdog671 said:


> Damn you Roger....without my juice I'm 6'5 with man boobs....Ive turned into the huge blond German lady from Deuce Bigelowwwww.....


ha ha "dats a huge bitch"....great flick


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Sluggie, I want to fight you. Meet me at the Sheepfold at 0000 hours and bring Machanixman. You'll need him.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Rock said:


> Sluggie, I want to fight you. Meet me at the Sheepfold at 0000 hours and bring Machanixman. You'll need him.


Don't forget to bring that BAMF ChickWithADick...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

BAMF Resq or is it JAMF?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

...that's what I meant.


----------

